# Mobile brewing software?



## manson81 (3/3/14)

Has anyone come across any decent brewing software like brewmate to use on an android phone/tablet? 

All the ones I've come across seem pretty shit.


----------



## OzPaleAle (3/3/14)

I use Beersmith 2 on my galaxy tab, not quite as functional as the desktop version but still does the job for timing etc pretty well.


----------



## r055c0 (3/3/14)

I use Brewzor just for the refractometer, alc / attenuation and gravity correction calculators, other than that I just use Beersmith.


----------



## Truman42 (3/3/14)

+ 1 for Beersmith (although i use it on IOS) I can start to create recipes at work on my Ipad then save them to the cloud and continue them when Im at home.
Or if I create a recipe at home and then Im at work and decide to do a LHBS run at lunch time, I can log into my cloud account on Beersmith and see what I need. I only use the free cloud account because once Ive brewed the beer I copy it across to my local folder.

All the timers work etc for brew day although my PC is in the study next to the garage so I usually just use that.


----------



## Spiesy (3/3/14)

Not Android, but BeerAlchemy is the software I use - also compatible with iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (3/3/14)

Free for android Brewers friend. Great software.


----------



## unclebarrel (3/3/14)

I use one called brew pal.
It is not massively detailed, but gives you the ability to design a brew and has all the timers.

I prefer beer smith or even the biab spreadsheet available here.


----------



## r055c0 (3/3/14)

I really liked brewpal when I was on iphone, on android these days and that one isn't available (I actually contacted the author of the app a while back and asked if it ever would be and he said he had no intrest in doing it for android), very nearly convinced me to stick with iphone. Nearly.


----------



## unclebarrel (3/3/14)

Yeah its not bad.
The only thing I wish it had was more info on water volumes, i.e.; what to start with so with certain boil times you end up at the right volume. Not essential, but for not quite so seasoned brewers as myself I reckon it would be a big help.
Other than that I reckon its great. New function is the inventory of ingredients, thats pretty good.


----------



## manson81 (3/3/14)

I might give Beersmith mobile a go, didn't realise it was available. I haven't got the paid PC version though. Suppose I should fork out for it too.


----------



## Kiwimike (3/3/14)

I have recently started using BrewR for Android. Seems ok so far and free.


----------

